# New Roof for Niblock's Pork Store



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

I've had no major building projects this past winter but have had some repairs to make.  My model of Niblock's Pork Store, whose prototype is a roadside landmark in Salem County here in South Jersey, is now three years old and the roof made of wet-dry sandpaper did not hold up in our local elements.  I have replaced it with a Precision Products' shingle roof (made in plastic sheets) and painted it with exterior latex.  It is held on with Loctite's Power Grab, a repositional high-tack building adhesive that you can get in caulking gun size in the big box builder stores.  It was relatively inexpensive, easy to apply, does not have a nasty odor, and cleans up with water.   I have high hope for it.

You'll note that the walls and windows of the building have become quite weathered in three years outdoors.  I plan to keep it that way.

I would have posted more pictures -- I tried unsuccessfully several times -- but have found that the new software will not allow me to do so.  I hope this can be resolved.


----------



## Richard Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Bill. I'm glad those finger licken pork ribs are still available to the fine folks in Joisy! The structure seems to be holding up very well.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

So, is the red barrel reclaiming rendered fats for bio-diesel production?


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, my favorites from Niblock's would be their sage-flavored sausage, and especially their scrapple!  They contain all the five basic fats needed for proper nutrition.

Dave, that's a good one.  LOL!


----------



## tom h (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, if you see the new Cargill commercial, I swear thats your building in the commercial at the beginning. 

Tom h


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Great looking structure. I like how it shows some weathering. It's probably the north side as it looks like moss? That awning looks very real, does it open out by chance? What is it made of?


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what it looked like right after the original construction with the sandpaper roof. 

Tom, I have not seen that Cargill commercial. I guess it might be possible. 

Jim, the awning is just a painted wooden dowel with brass rods to support it. A couple of other MLSers made models based on mine and as I recall one had the awning in an open position. Shears that cut with a pattern (available in craft stores) can be used to get the scallop effect along the front edge on an open awning. 

During the summer months I have to water often so the green grows quite well on my buildings! Sometimes I give them a light powerwash to control it.


----------

